# The Cheapest MF per 1000 points Contract?



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok so i need someone to tell me this is a bad idea...and why its a bad idea

http://cgi.ebay.com/WYNDHAM-KINGSGA...Timeshares&hash=item4cf82d3b18#ht_10483wt_818

Week 33, 3br Lockoff Fixed week 33 $764 MF

Ok so here's my thoughts...IF i buy this and convert it to points for about $3000 at Most...it will give me 238,000 points and i Believe the Program fee is either .51cents per 1000 or .53cents per 1000(with plus partners)...so heres the math

238,000 points = $764 MF
.51 per 1000 = 121.38 program fee

Equals $885.38 or about *$3.72 per 1000 points*

or $890.38 or about *$3.74 per 1000 points* at .53cents per 1000

Now i've NEVER seen a contract with a MF per 1000 number  so low


Why is this a bad idea?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Ride - are you sure you have the numbers right? It occurs to me that unit might be a lower season - it sure isn't 4th of July. It looks like to me that it is going to be the third week in August. Travel drops precipitously then as parents are trying to get their kids ready for school.

elaine


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 27, 2011)

I do not have it first hand, but I have heard Kingsgate is undergoinig or recently underwent upgrades w/a special assessment.  You may want to make sure all back fees and Special Assessments are current and if the remodlings are done (i.e. anymore Special Assessments coming).  Additionally, there is a current fee for the use of Kingsgate amenities (if staying in Kingsgate) of $5 dollars per day whether or not you use the facilities.  All information provided here needs to be checked, it is just information I have been told.  If this is the direction you are thinking of taking you might want to look at Governor's Crossing in Tennessee.  Sometimes you get what you pay for.  Also, (from another thread), you appear to be about to become an owner of a week at Kingsgate on another 3 bedroom lock-off unit at week 27.  This would be another reason to consider a different resort in order to spread the risk of additional maintenance fees at any given location.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 28, 2011)

*Low MF's*



Ridewithme38 said:


> Now i've NEVER seen a contract with a MF per 1000 number  so low.


Seth:
Can't fault your math, only your experience on this one.  There ARE less expensive converted FW MF's in the WYN system. 

What you haven't shared is why you would consider this location vs. purchasing a straight UDI contract (i.e. why buy a FW to convert for additional expense if you can purchase low MF UDI's?)  

Until you clarify that you may not get anyone to tell you they think this is a BAD idea.  Possibly not a GREAT idea but Kingsgate is a very nice property.  A 3BR summer ownership is desirable.  Week 27 vs week 33  .....  meh... ....  clearly the 27 is better than the 33.

Also consider the challenges that come with converted FW ownership related to ARP (if that is why you are wanting Kingsgate).  You would only be able to ARP the underlying FW 33 and no other week.

Note that my questions are not because I do not support the purchase of FW contracts, converted or otherwise (we own several -- otherwise).  Just KNOW why you are buying, why you want it and understand how to navigate it after you get it. 

Caite


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 28, 2011)

Own under 300K in Points, CWA fee is $.63/K.

Your ARP is only the week you own - Week 33.

I saw 500,000 sold for $1.50 plus closing on eBAY. $3,000 to Wyndham for the conversion is a alot of pennies per K for MFs just slightly higher.

Go on your vavcation before your start to consider buying anything.


----------



## brigian (Jun 28, 2011)

Even if the $885/year were accurate, assuming that the same amount of points would cost you $200/year more on another contract, it would take you 15 years just make back your $3000 and who knows what can happen in the next 15 years.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 28, 2011)

Ride

Most of the advice posted here so far misses the mark. You  already own the week, so we cant talk about better deals out there, or the relative advantages and disadvantages of converted fixed weeks vs udi. and Contrary to what others have said, there are not Wyndham points available at under $4/1000 pts mf that can be had for a dollar (incl closing costs and transfer fees) At least not any  that I have seen, and I look every day

There are a few resorts where you can get Wyndham points (udi) with maintenance fees under $5/100; National Harbor, San Francisco, New Orleans, for example. And several others where a converted fixed week, (2 or 3 bedrooms or lockoff) will result in points with mf  under $5/1000. 

Contracts with mf under $4$/1000 like yours, are few and far between on ebay

Recently contracts like this have been selling for more that a dollar and most of the time require the buyer to pay closing and transfer...Based on what Ive seen lately on ebay )and Ive posted about this recently with examples) Id expect a contract like yours under $4/1000pts mf to sell for $750 to $1000 incl closing costs and transfer fees. maybe more.  for example this one 
Item number:	190545785636  and  Item number:	370518652225

this was the best deal I have seen lately.. Item number:	180681796336
but it wasnt under $4/1000

Ive been trying to duplicate a deal I made several months ago  (189000 points, mf $4.70/1000; total sunk cost $233, some points available this year, but first mf due in 2012) but I havent been able to do it

If you want points under $4 per 1000 you could wait and watch on ebay and probably get a contract like yours sooner or later for about $1000 or you could convert what you own for $2000. 

I dont think what you suggest is a bad idea. Even if you amortize the conversion fee as brigian suggests, but over 10 years, your cost per year is still under $4.70/1000 points.

Should you do it or not is another story....In other posts you have said that this is the perfect week and the perfect location for you for the next several years...If thats still the case, dont do anything. What you have is all good, and I never advise messing with a good thing...On the other hand,  if or when you find yourself dreading another 4th of July in Williamsburg when you really want to be at the beach, or at Disney, or in the mountains or in Las Vegas....convert..... its not a bad deal. 


Having said all this for now I think the best deal for you is to use your $2000 to pay down the credit cards you posted about in another thread.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 28, 2011)

Ride:
Williamsburg and Branson are quite a hike from Long Island. Why don't you look at Newport and the Cape. A lot shorter trip.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2011)

brigian said:


> Even if the $885/year were accurate, assuming that the same amount of points would cost you $200/year more on another contract, it would take you 15 years just make back your $3000 and who knows what can happen in the next 15 years.



This is a good point i didn't think of it like that...i was thinking about the resale value of having a very very low $ per 1000 ownership(looks like it won't be that high, i trust ron's input on that) and savings on a per year basis vs a $5 per 1000 ownership...i hadn't thought about the payoff timeframe for that $3000

Compared to a $5 per 1000 point contract with the same amount of points

$1190 a year
vs
$913.94 a year (With corrected program fee of .63 cents, thank you VH)

the difference is $276.06

That means the pay off time(i'm making a big assumption that MF for fixed weeks and points grow at the same percentage at the same resort, i wouldn't be sure how to account for that if they didn't) of $3000 is:

*just under 11 Years*


Ronparise:

This isn't the resort i own...If converted the one i own is only worth about 182,000 points with a current MF of $776

so doing the math (182 x .63)+ 776 = $890.66 or about $4.71 per 1000

I wouldn't convert this one for a couple reasons...its not that great of a value to do and It Always lands on either the 4th of July or my Birthday(i'm 7/11)...so i'm kinda attached to week 27 its the best time for me to vacation


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 28, 2011)

When making these types of decisions, it is so important to consider what else you could do with $3000. It may be a great idea if you don't have something that you need to do (like payoff your credit cards) or want to do MORE than you want to make a purchase of another timeshare.

What would be your purpose in buying another timeshare? Are you looking to go on more vacations? Are you wanting to start a sideline business of renting or flipping timeshares?

I am flabbergasted at the points value for week 33 being the same as for week 27 - there is such a huge difference (to me) in the desirability of the weeks. 

elaine


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Ride:
> Williamsburg and Branson are quite a hike from Long Island. Why don't you look at Newport and the Cape. A lot shorter trip.



My usual Ebay search is Connecticut, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, Washington, D.C(Sometimes Tennessee because it's cheap)....Weeks 27-35

I'd be happier further north then Virginia, But usually i end up settling with Virginia because it seems to have the best value with the highest availablity and the cheapest prices


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the wyn spreadsheet as of 2009 and it has Kingsgate at $4.39 per 1000 - so think its 8-10% higher now - I would validate the costs !


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> When making these types of decisions, it is so important to consider what else you could do with $3000. It may be a great idea if you don't have something that you need to do (like payoff your credit cards) or want to do MORE than you want to make a purchase of another timeshare.
> 
> What would be your purpose in buying another timeshare? Are you looking to go on more vacations? Are you wanting to start a sideline business of renting or flipping timeshares?
> 
> ...



Geez! trying to confuse me by using common sense against me, thats just not fair....    By the way, your right....there are much better things i could use this money on....and really, i can't think of another reason to buy a TS, i only get 4-5 weeks vacation at work...and with RCI and my current lockoff, i already have enough TPU's to handle that

I was blinded by my guess on the value...You ever see a pair of shoes on sale in a store front....and KNEW you had too many shoes already.....But the price was too good to walk away from?  I'm starting to feel that way about Timeshares...


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I was blinded by my guess on the value...You ever see a pair of shoes on sale in a store front....and KNEW you had too many shoes already.....But the price was too good to walk away from?  I'm starting to feel that way about Timeshares...



Ahha! Now I understand! But, I am here to tell you, you only have 2 feet. You can only wear one pair at a time.

And, don't make the mistake that I have. I have more timeshares than my husband has vacation. I give vacations to family and employees as incentives. And, I still have leftovers. 

elaine


----------



## e.bram (Jun 28, 2011)

Ride:
You should consider the cost of transportation as well as the your time spent traveling.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 28, 2011)

You should absolutly confirm the maintance fees for week 33.  Called Kingsgate, they will not release the maintance fees for week 33. Tried three times to talk to someone on this point.  They do not refer to a supervisor.  Just to other co-workers, they said call corporate sales for this information.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2011)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I have the wyn spreadsheet as of 2009 and it has Kingsgate at $4.39 per 1000 - so think its 8-10% higher now - I would validate the costs !





rrlongwell said:


> You should absolutly confirm the maintance fees for week 33.  They gave the maintance fees for week 27, $4.xx (sorry, I forgot to write down the cents).  They will not release the same information for week 33.



Just called Kingsgate and confirmed...a fixed week 33, 3br lockoff has a MF of $764


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> You should absolutly confirm the maintance fees for week 33.  Called Kingsgate, they will not release the maintance fees for week 33. Tried three times to talk to someone on this point.  They do not refer to a supervisor.  Just to other co-workers, they said call corporate sales for this information.



Really? i just called and said 'i am looking at buying a week 33 3br and wanted to confirm the MF's' and they handed the information right over to me...it was a 30 second conversation


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ride - the $738 is for a fixed 3 bedroom,   the UDI fee for 238k at Kingsgate is $4.39  ($1044)  - with no known special  asessment at this time.  Cheaper as a fixed week....


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Really? i just called and said 'i am looking at buying a week 33 3br and wanted to confirm the MF's' and they handed the information right over to me...it was a 30 second conversation



Congratulations, you got further than I did.  The answer to your question "Really" is yes.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 28, 2011)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Ride - the $738 is for a fixed 3 bedroom,   the UDI fee for 238k at Kingsgate is $4.39  ($1044)  - with no known special  asessment at this time.  Cheaper as a fixed week....



But we are not talking about either the fixed week or udi points, we are talking about a converted fixed week

the mf for this converted fixed week is $738 plus the program fee of about $150 for a total mf of $888 or $3.73 per thousand... Ride is right, if you can forget the conversion fee..this is a good deal..ie buy and convert.....Amortize the conversion fee over 10 years and its still pretty good


----------



## vckempson (Jun 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> When making these types of decisions, it is so important to consider what else you could do with $3000. It may be a great idea if you don't have something that you need to do (like payoff your credit cards) or want to do MORE than you want to make a purchase of another timeshare.



This is commonly called "opportunity cost".  If you impute an opportunity cost of 6% then you'd have about a  15 year breakeven on the $3,000 conversion payment, assuming a $276 savings on MF's.  At a 9% opportunity cost, then the breakeven is 30 years.  If you charged the $3,000 on a credit card that cost 13% or more, you'll never breakeven.


----------



## mstoyanov (Jun 28, 2011)

Ride, 2 Problems with this approach - 1st when comparing MFs per 1000 on UDI and converted fixed week is that UDI pays current year MFs while converted fixed year pays MFs one year ahead. So if MFs jumps for FY 2012 at the end of the year converted fixed owners will have to pay an extra "catch-up" lump sum.
2nd issue is that Kingsgate (and Seagarden for example) MFs are misleadingly low - i.e. they are low until you get hit with special assessment which will more than make up for the low fees during the last several years (and both resorts were hit recently with such SA and will probably be hit again in the future).

The reason why MFs for UDI points in new resorts (San Francisco, National Harbour, Panama City, Ocean Blvd)  are low is simply because these resorts are overpointed. Since MFs depends mostly on unit sizes MFs per 1000 pts in these resorts is low simply because units are deeded with much higher points cost. For example actual costs to maintain 1BR in Seawatch and Ocean Blvd should be similar (both resorts are in the same area) but since Ocean Blvd takes much more points to reserve MFs per 1000 pts is much lower.

Don't bother trying to convert fixed week - it is not worth it even if conversion was less than $1000 instead of $3000. You can buy the same 238K pts in Kingsgate already converted for less than $1000.

The problem is that in the long run UDI point from new resorts are cheaper despite the higher prices they get bid on EBay and that is not even counting the ARP. Run the calculations and you will see that even with initial higher sunk cost in these new resorts they are cheaper in long run than most older resorts.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 28, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> You can buy the same 238K pts in Kingsgate already converted for less than $1000.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ronparise (Jun 28, 2011)

Ride

To answer your original question...its a bad idea because you and I dont have the money to sink into another timeshare...(although I just sent $100 off to CJ Timeshares for another week)

Its not a good idea for those that have the money, because with a little patience thay can do as well (re mf) for something less than the conversion fee

But buying and converting a contract like this is still better than buying a contract of equal size with high mf (say $6/1000) points that costs  $476 a year more than your example 

Im am amazed every day at the number of $6/1000 points mf contracts that move every day on ebay...Heck Im amazed that I bought one myself...Maybe thats why your deal looks good to me


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2011)

Talked to a guy a Wyndham corporate...You know when you talk to the regular Wyndham employee and you have to talk slowly to teach them how to do things within their own system.....I had to slow this guy down a couple times so i could keep up with him....VERY smart guy...He stated he was one of the only people left that mainly covered conversions...and that 92% of all owners had already converted

the conversion fee is $2395...stated the CWA fee was .68cents(or .69 i wrote it down at work) per 1000 points if its under 300,000 points...so my math was a bit off

(.69 x 238)+764 = $928.22 / 238 = $3.90 per 1000 points...still under $4
He stated it as $77 a month

What i was offered was $895 down and 3 quarterly payments @ $500  with 0% interest

I haven't even bid on a week yet though :hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Jun 28, 2011)

Ride

I think you and I are the only ones here that see the merit to what you have suggested.

How much if you do 2 or 3 contracts at the same time?  I think you get a break on the additional contracts


----------



## am1 (Jun 28, 2011)

additional conversions up to (2 more) are $800 or so.  It may make sense if you would like to use the underlying week every couple years and feel you need the ARP.  You could always not convert for a few years till you tire of the resort  and have enough RCI deposits. That would save a few years of the program fees and delay the conversion fee.  

I think you are best to get an idea of how many weeks of vacation you want can afford a year, then subtract renting weeks here and there, other kinds of vacations, banking and borrowing and buy a contract for that  amount of points.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Ride
> 
> I think you and I are the only ones here that see the merit to what you have suggested.
> 
> How much if you do 2 or 3 contracts at the same time?  I think you get a break on the additional contracts



I was told $2395 for the first one and $995 for any additional conversions done at the same time


----------



## Andythefox (Jun 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> mstoyanov said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy the same 238K pts in Kingsgate already converted for less than $1000.
> ...


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 29, 2011)

Isn't the real cost of a TS the on going MF's though guys?

I guess the question is...Is it worth paying more upfront for a lower yearly maintance fee?

In this case...its very hard to find a Wyndham MF for under $4.50 per 1000 points...under $4 is basicly unheard of(i've never seen one out in the wild for sale)...Isn't is worth it to pay a little more upfront to save money in the long run? or to get something extremely rare?

BTW:

Have you guys ever seen any other wyndham contracts under $4 a 1000 points?


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 29, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> BTW:
> 
> Have you guys ever seen any other wyndham contracts under $4 a 1000 points?



.....  Yes .....


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 29, 2011)

BellaWyn said:


> .....  Yes .....



I've got to search Ebay more i guess!  Was it UDI or Converted?...If i'm asking too much, nevermind


----------



## donno (Jun 29, 2011)

There is some additional information you are looking for in this thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144389


----------



## brigian (Jun 29, 2011)

BellaWyn said:


> .....  Yes .....



I pay 3.94


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 29, 2011)

brigian said:


> I pay 3.94








2br lock-off, 231,000 points?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> 2br lock-off, 231,000 points?



Its a 3 bedroom


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Its a 3 bedroom



Ahh, my psychic powers failed me! Its must be 182,000 points then...But i thought that was $4.15 per thousand?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Isn't the real cost of a TS the on going MF's though guys?
> 
> I guess the question is...Is it worth paying more upfront for a lower yearly maintance fee?
> 
> ...




You are exactly right. Im willing to pay more up front for the lower mf but not too much..Ill amortize the up front payment over ten years, and if my total expense, mf plus 10% of the up front cost is less than $5/1000 points, or even a little more Ill go for it..if I have a few dollars in the bank There are resorts Ill pay more for because I want the ARP to secure a good rental



under $4/1000
currently for sale on ebay or recently ended

200622714703
310327064739
190545785636


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> You are exactly right. Im willing to pay more up front for the lower mf but not too much..Ill amortize the up front payment over ten years, and if my total expense, mf plus 10% of the up front cost is less than $5/1000 points, or even a little more Ill go for it..if I have a few dollars in the bank There are resorts Ill pay more for because I want the ARP to secure a good rental
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, who ever bought that Bali Hai got an Amazing deal!  The other two aren't shabby either....Looks like i've got to look deeper into Ebay...i didn't know deals like those existed...i've been filtering all my results for auction where the transfer and closing fees were covered by the seller...but i never thought to look in Hawaii i mostly search the east coast(drivable locations)!

Man, there is just so much to learn when it comes to timeshares! everytime i think i've got a decent understanding...something shows up and completely surprises me!


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Wow, who ever bought that Bali Hai got an Amazing deal!  The other two aren't shabby either....Looks like i've got to look deeper into Ebay...i didn't know deals like those existed...i've been filtering all my results for auction where the transfer and closing fees were covered by the seller...but i never thought to look in Hawaii i mostly search the east coast(drivable locations)!



These make sense if you are a "points are points" kind of guy

dont filter, look every day. and dont worry about paying closing costs and transfer...you said it..its more important to watch your ongoing, annual costs.



FYI, you cant drive to Hawaii


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> FYI, you cant drive to Hawaii



You just need the right car 






:rofl:


----------



## brigian (Jun 29, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> 2br lock-off, 231,000 points?



182000 from a week 24 conversion


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2011)

That 500000 point contract at Panama City went for $3050 + closing and transfer, nearly 4 grand or 2 tears mf in sink costs, but amortize that over 10 years and you are still under $5/1000 pts per year...not too bad


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> That 525,000 point contract at Panama City went for $3050 + closing and transfer, nearly 4 grand or 2 tears mf in sunk costs, but amortize that over 10 years and you are still under $5/1000 pts per year...not too bad



 My money was betting on you watching the countdown on that auction Ron.  Watched it happen myself out of curiosity.  High bidder had an auto-bid that snagged it in the last few seconds.  Would be a good addition to an existing VIP Plat account.  $3.84/K MF's.  Not bad at all....


----------



## DrBopp (Jun 30, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Isn't the real cost of a TS the on going MF's though guys?
> 
> I guess the question is...Is it worth paying more upfront for a lower yearly maintance fee?
> 
> ...



I am just reading through this thread, so pardon me if I am a little behind; BUT, The real cost of anything you buy is the amount of money you spend. PERIOD. You can go for lower upfront cost and higher MF or higher upfront cost and lower MF. My personal take is get in for as cheap as you can. You have a grasp on how much you spend today. Tommorow is not promised to anyone and unless you have a crystal ball that can see into the future, there is no telling what lies ahead. That being said, you would be unwise to totally disregard the future. I cannot see spending $3000 for something I can get for $1000 and it takes me x amount of years to recoup. Say for instance I sell it at a profit(or loss) 5 years later and have not recouped my initial layout. That means my profit is reduced or my loss is expanded. For all the Timeshares I have listed on my profile, my sunk cost was under $600. It makes way more sense to me to get in low. I have been buying and selling things for a while and my motto is that "you make money when you buy, not when you sell". 

Gorodn


----------



## vckempson (Jun 30, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> I am just reading through this thread, so pardon me if I am a little behind; BUT, The real cost of anything you buy is the amount of money you spend. PERIOD. You can go for lower upfront cost and higher MF or higher upfront cost and lower MF. My personal take is get in for as cheap as you can. You have a grasp on how much you spend today. Tommorow is not promised to anyone and unless you have a crystal ball that can see into the future, there is no telling what lies ahead. That being said, you would be unwise to totally disregard the future. I cannot see spending $3000 for something I can get for $1000 and it takes me x amount of years to recoup. Say for instance I sell it at a profit(or loss) 5 years later and have not recouped my initial layout. That means my profit is reduced or my loss is expanded. For all the Timeshares I have listed on my profile, my sunk cost was under $600. It makes way more sense to me to get in low. I have been buying and selling things for a while and my motto is that "you make money when you buy, not when you sell".
> 
> Gorodn



I agree to a point.  I'm not comfortable amortizing my cost over 10 years like Ron.  Way to long for bad changes to happen, and quite frankly not necessary to pay much up front currently.  

While you didn't exactly say it, the other option is buy cheap and have reasonably cheap (but not super cheap) MF's.  They are out there and that's the perfect combination for me.    The other factor in this is whether the contract has points for the current year that have already been paid for.  If you pay less than a year's MF in upfront costs but the contract still has all current year's point's that are mostly paid for already, you're really getting the contract for free.   My target was to pay less than $4 up front per 1,000 points and try to get an equal amount of pre-paid remaining points on every contract.

I did that on all three of my purchases over the last year.  Each contract had about 3 or 4 months left on the usage year at transfer and all the points available.  We became experts at last minute vacation planning for a while.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Chasing the Tail*



Ridewithme38 said:


> I guess the question is...Is it worth paying more upfront for a lower yearly maintenance fee?


The OP started this thread over-thinking the math on a converted FW and the discussion has now turned to amorts, sunk costs and cheap purchases vs smart purchases.  The whole thing chases itself IMO because the bottom line is that people are going to navigate their ownership(s) in the way that is BEST for THEM.  

VALUE vs COST are two different discussions (albeit intertwined).  Cost is fairly easy to analyze if you take it from a straight numbers perspective. ("I paid this and got that").  Linear thinking has it's place.  However, introduce "value" into the equation and it throws the math geeks into a tailspin.  It's an elusive variable and unique to each owner.

Seth...  *go on vacation.*  When you get back THEN consider carefully what is most valuable (and affordable) to YOU. The deals will come and go.  Don't let the eBay "must have it now" push you.  There will be plenty more out there for the taking when you get back.
--
Caite
P.S.  Have a good time!


----------



## am1 (Jun 30, 2011)

And do not buy while there. 

I am sure you will be tempted as the sales person will justify the higher upfront cost with the big savings you will get forever.  

Just say NO to the parking pass person.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Amen!*



am1 said:


> And do not buy while there.
> 
> Just say NO to the parking pass person.


Amen and hallelujah!


----------

